# How to spot a non-tipper w/ Uber...



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Anyone who asks for the following during the ride:

1) Charger

2) Aux Cord

3) Gum

4) Water

5) Extra Stops (Drive-Thru)


These are the type of people who generally believe that all this is included with their fare. They are entitled ******s, and you can almost be 100% certain that rider will not tip you after the ride is over. Starting today ANYONE who ask me for any of these (without tipping) gets an automatic 2 star deduction from here on out.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

6) wants to bum a cigarette


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

UberLo said:


> Anyone who asks for the following during the ride:
> 
> 1) Charger
> 
> ...


I'm ashamed you share part of my name. Maybe if you had some of these things you may get a tip. I got $57 in tips on 12 trips last night. I'll keep doing it my way.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I'm ashamed you share part of my name. Maybe if you had some of these things you may get a tip. I got $57 in tips on 12 trips last night. I'll keep doing it my way.


I was just gonna say.. im starting to see more tips after said above happens. Maybe its your personality or negative energy that is restricting your tips.


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

You sound like the entitled one here.

I have no issues with tips. I provide chargers for the back seats and water. 

I think you just have a shit mindset and the passenger feels it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Just_in said:


> 6) wants to bum a cigarette


7. Is a Washington Market resident.

I do like number six, though. If a cab passenger noticed the pack of cigarets on the dashboard and asked for one, I knew that there would be no tip. Sometimes, I would give them one, anyhow, sometimes, if I were in an argumentative mood, I would make a nasty comment such as "Oh goody, no tip for this trip!" or "Since I am not getting a tip, anyhow, you're not getting a cigaret."

I learned to put the pack in the glove box, but did not always _remember_ to do it, thus the passengers could see it, at times. If I did have the pack in the glove box and the passenger tried to bum one, and I said that I did not have any, if he said that he smelled the smoke, I could tell him that the last passenger was smoking or some such story. I had more than one passenger tell me to stop somewhere that sold cigarets, go in, buy a pack so that I could give him some but I would keep the rest. In addition to laughing at such a ridiculous suggestion and telling him what an obvious Rocket Scientist that he was to expect that I would waste my time and money to subsidise his habit, I had a way out. I smoked 555s or Export Plains, which you could not buy _just anywhere_. Thus, I could tell the passenger that I did not smoke what the gas stations, convenience stores and liquor stores sold, thus I was not going to spend money for a pack of cigarets that I would not smoke just so that I could give him one or two. One passenger then told me that I could simply give him the whole pack, in that case. I came this close to throwing him out of the cab, but instead, I made him pay me before we went anywhere. No tip, of course. I did tell him that I knew that there would be no tip as soon as he tried to bum the smoke.

The times when I rolled my own,passengers rarely asked to bum a cigaret. If they did, it was because they recognised the rolling tobacco and could roll their own, anyhow. One or two did ask to roll a smoke. I did let them, and they did tip. No one ever asked me to roll him a smoke.

I have long since given up smoking. If for no other reason, I am glad that I gave it up because it _costs too damned much money_.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I'm ashamed you share part of my name. Maybe if you had some of these things you may get a tip. I got $57 in tips on 12 trips last night. I'll keep doing it my way.





Biovirus said:


> You sound like the entitled one here.
> 
> I have no issues with tips. I provide chargers for the back seats and water.
> 
> I think you just have a shit mindset and the passenger feels it.


Really UberLou? Ask me if I care! I actually do (get tips), and quite frankly have ZERO problems with getting tips from decent passengers. Notice how I also didn't include Lyft on here with this post. Plus people who really tip ($5s & $20s cash) rarely ask for those sorts of things. I just can't stand those riders who do, and don't have the decency to tip. It's like going to the use the restroom w/ a bathroom attendant, and asking him for gum, water, breath mints or cologne, then just walking out when you're done. That type of behavior just doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

^Dude you serve the public not much to expect from it.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

In San Francisco I pretty much never get tips from the locals (1 out of 100). The only people that ever tip are those from out of town. That is because the no tipping uber culture hasn't fully caught up to them yet. Just wait...


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> ^Dude you serve the public not much to expect from it.


Uhhhh...no I don't! I'm not an official employee of Uber, and Pax who think this way are sadly mistaken. This is my car, and my stuff that I paid for out of MY own pocket! Uber didn't give me anything other than a phone (which I still pay for as well).


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Biovirus said:


> You sound like the entitled one here.
> 
> I have no issues with tips. I provide chargers for the back seats and water.
> 
> I think you just have a shit mindset and the passenger feels it.


You must be new at this


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

UberLo said:


> Uhhhh...no I don't! I'm not an official employee of Uber, and Pax who think this way are sadly mistaken. This is my car, and my stuff that I paid for out of MY own pocket! Uber didn't give me anything other than a phone (which I still pay for as well).


Ah Jesus another lost soul. Dude you work for Uber, without Uber you would not get the passengers. SMH!


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

8.) Indian passengers (the red dotted curry eating kind, not the spear chucking feather wearing Indians)


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Owns a smartphone with the uber app loaded on main screen


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Ah Jesus another lost soul. Dude you work for Uber, without Uber you would not get the passengers. SMH!


Amen


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

For instance I had this group of guys last night who not only didn't come out on time during surge, but then wanted to go through drive thru on the way home. Keep in mind this is during PEAK hours of which I wasted about 10-15 mins of my valuable time detouring to go to the nearest Carls Jr. Now most people offer to buy me something if their not going to tip, and that's cool, but these jackasses didn't at all. You can also guess what happened at the end of the ride.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

UberLo said:


> For instance I had this group of guys last night who not only didn't come out on time during surge, but then wanted to go through drive thru on the way home. Keep in mind this is during PEAK hours of which I wasted about 10-15 mins of my valuable time detouring to go to the nearest Carls Jr. Now most people offer to buy me something if their not going to tip, and that's cool, but these jackasses didn't at all. You can also guess what happened at the end of the ride.


Out of curiosity is this a full time gig for you? Seems you are expecting too much from something too little.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Ah Jesus another lost soul. Dude you work for Uber, without Uber you would not get the passengers. SMH!


I don't work FOR Uber! I work for myself. Uber is simply one of several platforms of which I use to do this. I need Uber Pax about as much as I need syphilis. Sure I can live with it, but it's definitely not the ideal situation.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Out of curiosity is this a full time gig for you? Seems you are expecting too much from something too little.


Not hardly.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

UberLo said:


> Anyone who asks for the following during the ride:
> 
> 1) Charger
> 
> ...


I've never really thought about it but I have to say that you're mostly right. Car charger is the only one I might disagree with but I'm not totally sure.

Drive thru's are a 100% guarentee of no tips. You'll be lucky if they don't one star you to boot just to **** with you. I think many times it's a certain type that ask (duchy type). Ironic when you're bending over backwards for them.


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

bscott said:


> You must be new at this


Not new at all but apparently doing better off then you are to be such a crab


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

UberLo said:


> I don't work FOR Uber! I work for myself. Uber is simply one of several platforms of which I use to do this. I need Uber Pax about as much as I need syphilis. Sure I can live with it, but it's definitely not the ideal situation.


Ok! Sounds like you are extremely smart why not build your own app and actually work for yourself? Just another person on here who feels like a CEO but honestly isn't more than a driver. LMAO!


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Ok! Sounds like you are extremely smart why not build your own app and actually work for yourself? Just another person on here who feels like a CEO but honestly isn't more than a driver. LMAO!


Dude the concept of ridesharing existed WAY before Uber, and so there really is nothing genius about it. Uber simply undercuts the cabbies, and gets other people to pay them to do it. Now give me 50 billion for my "genius" idea.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberLo said:


> Anyone who asks for the following during the ride:
> 
> 1) Charger
> 
> ...


You giving them 1* of 2* will have NO effect on the rider, as they will be able to order another car, the ratings are only there to keep the drivers the edge, big Uber is always watching you, LOL.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

UberLo said:


> Dude the concept of ridesharing existed WAY before Uber, and so there really is nothing genius about it. Uber simply undercuts the cabbies, and gets other people to pay them to do it. Now give me 50 billion for my "genius" idea.


Of course ridesharing existed before many of these known companies but who has the market on smash? UBER RIGHT? Just read what you're writing dude, at the end of the day you are working for Uber no matter how you want to put it. You may be a partner/contractor but without the source you would not be making income, so once you turn the Uber app on you work for them. A real basic software is making billions because the CEO is smart enough to take something which was already there and build on it, plus with all the complaints one may have it doesn't eliminate the fact that people are going to still work for Uber.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Out of curiosity is this a full time gig for you? Seems you are expecting too much from something too little.


You are only on this thread to make people feel bad about expressing frustration, which means you are the most frustrated of all. How about chilling out


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

1: They use uberX
2: They open tbe car door and get in.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> You are only on this thread to make people feel bad about expressing frustration, which means you are the most frustrated of all. How about chilling out


Have you read anything on this thread and what has been written? I am far from frustrated if anything I am one of the more positive people on this forums. The guy doesn't understand what he does for Uber and how he is working for them so I went ahead and explained that too him. But thanks champ for posting nothing important. Good Day!

Hold up! Let me ask you the question..... Do you work for Uber? LMAO!


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Have you read anything on this thread and what has been written? I am far from frustrated if anything I am one of the more positive people on this forums. The guy doesn't understand what he does for Uber and how he is working for them so I went ahead and explained that too him. But thanks champ for posting nothing important. Good Day!
> 
> Hold up! Let me ask you the question..... Do you work for Uber? LMAO!


Bro...how long exactly have you been "working" for Uber? Just curious.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Have you read anything on this thread and what has been written? I am far from frustrated if anything I am one of the more positive people on this forums. The guy doesn't understand what he does for Uber and how he is working for them so I went ahead and explained that too him. But thanks champ for posting nothing important. Good Day!
> 
> Hold up! Let me ask you the question..... Do you work for Uber? LMAO!


I'm sure that guy is totally thankful for you explaining to him what he does for uber. I have read your posts on this thread and all you do is take issue with people's interpretation of their job. Your idea of positivity is laughable. Let people gripe without trying to tell them why they are wrong for griping.
BTW I have been a Uber driver since it was only a black car service in San Francisco, which I venture to guess is before you even knew what uber was.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

UberLo said:


> Bro...how long exactly have you been "working" for Uber? Just curious.


I haven't been a driver with Uber long at all but have been following the company closely for years since they first launched. I have a full time job and decided to do Uber just to see how a software company has taken the business of transportation to another level. I have been raised in transportation and worked on boats/airplanes for many years so have a clear perspective of the transportation world. I don't mean to insult or make anyone feel uncomfortable but when you sit on these forums with an expectation it is best someone lets you know how it really is. The constant complaining of not receiving tips is just common and unfortunately people won't tip and thats that.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> I haven't been a driver with Uber long at all but have been following the company closely for years since they first launched. I have a full time job and decided to do Uber just to see how a software company has taken the business of transportation to another level. I have been raised in transportation and worked on boats/airplanes for many years so have a clear perspective of the transportation world. I don't mean to insult or make anyone feel uncomfortable but when you sit on these forums with an expectation it is best someone lets you know how it really is. The constant complaining of not receiving tips is just common and unfortunately people won't tip and thats that.


Thanks for letting us know how it really is. Also, thank you for being an uber hobby entusiast, you must have some amazing perspective. Good luck with the boats and airplanes. Headed to my G5 right now to go hang with Trav.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> BTW I have been a Uber driver since it was only a black car service in San Francisco, which I venture to guess is before you even knew what uber was.


Thats great to see you been with them so long, yet again what I have written wasn't to insult the dude it was to help him understand his role as a contractor/partner whatever it is called.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Thats great to see you been with them so long, yet again what I have written wasn't to insult the dude it was to help him understand his role as a contractor/partner whatever it is called.


I used to drive for yellow cab and my passengers were pretty cool. My uber passengers are entitled ****ing assholes. I think his frustration and feelings are born from dealing with these entitled assholes. I could be wrong though because people are different in every city, in SF we have a special breed of ******.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> I used to drive for yellow cab and my passengers were pretty cool. My uber passengers are entitled ****ing assholes. I think his frustration and feelings are born from dealing with these entitled assholes. I could be wrong though because people are different in every city, in SF we have a special breed of ******.


Everyone has a frustration and that is understood but when you deal with the public and the individuals are using a cheap service, what can you really expect?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

$27 in tips last night with Lyft, 0 on juber.....


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Everyone has a frustration and that is understood but when you deal with the public and the individuals are using a cheap service, what can you really expect?


People to be nice, decent human beings. What a novel idea. Not really caring about tipping. I've given up on that


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> People to be nice, decent human beings. What a novel idea. Not really caring about tipping. I've given up on that


I agree!


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> People to be nice, decent human beings. What a novel idea. Not really caring about tipping. I've given up on that


..and for saying that you get a *1 star. Ah shit. I thought I was a rider for a second. Never mind. I agree!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> $27 in tips last night with Lyft, 0 on juber.....


$57 on Uber last night $5 on Lyft. It always varies.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

UberLou said:


> $57 on Uber last night $5 on Lyft. It always varies.


I see you are from Georgia. My last tip here in SF was from a guy from Atlanta. He gave me an extra 20 on a 15 dollar ride. I drove him and his family down the crooked part of Lombard and gave them tourist advice. I will never bad mouth the south again, you guys seem to have manners.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> I agree!


I'm happy we found common ground.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Biovirus said:


> Not new at all but apparently doing better off then you are to be such a crab


Considering the amount of effort I give one could only hope


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

How to spot a non tipper w/Uber?

Turn on phone, open Uber driver App, receive request; voila non tipper


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

How do you spot an Uber passenger who is not going to tip? Look in the rear view mirror at the person in your backseat. That's the person who is not going to tip.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Strangely enough, I've never been asked for water, mints, etc... but I always have water in the car particularly during the Summer. 
There are a few liquor stores here in Vegas that give us free water for our passengers if you come in in some kind of corporate dress and look like a limo or sedan driver. 
Talk about entitled passengers...
I picked up this guy about 18 or 19 at the 'port and he got in and about two blocks later he asked me... "Do you mind if I plug in my charger?". (I immediately thought of this group)
I delivered him up there on the mountain, far West, where there still some 'occupied' 2 to 7 million dollar homes. 
Nice kid... visiting his parents from school and took two weeks off from his job at Fast Food to visit. 
Oh... and he asked when I picked him at the bottom of the escalators at United Arrival if he minded if he sat in front. 
WHAT!!!
Lotta class!
Reaffirmed my hope for that generation. 
Pretty damned good tipper too. LOL!


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

UberLo said:


> Anyone who asks for the following during the ride:
> 
> 1) Charger
> 
> ...


6) if it's Tiger Woods


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^I had heard that he does not tip at all, anywhere.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^I had heard that he does not tip at all, anywhere.


^^^
Signing a golf ball for 50 bux is more his style.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

How to tell if they are a non-tipper. Look at their rating. If it sucks, say no thanks.


----------



## renworb (Jul 21, 2015)

Speaking of tipping: I have been an Uberx driver for a little more than two months (seems more like two years) and I remember watching a 15 minute "training video" where they said that if a pax tries to give you a tip you should politely decline it and if they keep persisting decline it a* SECOND TIME!! * If they still insist its ok to accept it. The first couple of times I was offered a tip I actually, and _stupidly_ did what they said (they gave me the tip regardless). It's very hard to believe they are serious about this, and expect drivers to actually do this. I quickly caught on and now I politely say "that's really not necessary, but Thank You." Where does this vehemently anti-tipping culture come from?


----------



## Kelly Henline (Jul 19, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> In San Francisco I pretty much never get tips from the locals (1 out of 100). The only people that ever tip are those from out of town. That is because the no tipping uber culture hasn't fully caught up to them yet. Just wait...


I see the same thing I Dallas/Fort Worth...locals RARELY tip. Travelers rock! Placement matters, and sometimes it's pure luck of the draw, but a great attitude plus accepting that it ebbs and flows, makes it all work in the end. I drove 3 days the past two weeks with $8.00 tips one week and $67.00 tips the next... almost same number of trip and 46 of 47 five star rated trips.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

UberLo said:


> Anyone who asks for the following during the ride:
> 
> 1) Charger
> 
> ...


You must keep all receipts for gas water car Repairs Etc. Once deactivated you now can sue to recover 100% of all Expenses. Contact Barbara Ann Berwick. A CA judge has already given her back her money !!!!!! Hello; anybody home : we are employees & partners


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Ah Jesus another lost soul. Dude you work for Uber, without Uber you would not get the passengers. SMH!


To quote our president: you didn't build that... at Least With Uber we can keep our Foodstamps. YEA!


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Kelly Henline said:


> I see the same thing I Dallas/Fort Worth...locals RARELY tip. Travelers rock! Placement matters, and sometimes it's pure luck of the draw, but a great attitude plus accepting that it ebbs and flows, makes it all work in the end. I drove 3 days the past two weeks with $8.00 tips one week and $67.00 tips the next... almost same number of trip and 46 of 47 five star rated trips.


Best tip I got this week or ever was a children's book given to me by my passenger. When she found out my wife and I were expecting our first child in a month my passenger insisted she run upstairs to get me a children's book she authored. It was so thoughtful of her and is really a great book on gratitude. I offered her money for the book but she refused. Pretty amazing passenger.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> When she found out my wife and I were expecting our first child in a month my passenger insisted she run upstairs to get me a children's book she authored.


Congrats on the new one, what are you having? My wife is due in 7 weeks I am having a girl.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Congrats on the new one, what are you having? My wife is due in 7 weeks I am having a girl.


Thank you. Congratulations to you too! We are having a girl. Due date is August 29th.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

The question should be.. How do you spot a tipper?


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Thank you. Congratulations to you too! We are having a girl. Due date is August 29th.


Lots of luck! This is my first as well, heard girls have daddy tied around there fingers. My wife is due September 3rd. Keep me posted and wish the pregnancy goes well.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Lots of luck! This is my first as well, heard girls have daddy tied around there fingers. My wife is due September 3rd. Keep me posted and wish the pregnancy goes well.


Good luck to you my friend. I will be a complete pushover when it comes to discipline, I'm already certain of that.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Good luck to you my friend. I will be a complete pushover when it comes to discipline, I'm already certain of that.


What makes you think that?


----------



## Kelly Henline (Jul 19, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> The question should be.. How do you spot a tipper?


That's a good question that I don't have an answer to after 1200 trips. I'm surprised when some do, and surprised when some don't.

So many people go cashless these days, and when people ask why they can't tip though the app, I suggest that until consumers demand it more, I don't see it changing.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> What makes you think that?


I'm just not a disciplinarian.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Best tip I got this week or ever was a children's book given to me by my passenger. When she found out my wife and I were expecting our first child in a month my passenger insisted she run upstairs to get me a children's book she authored. It was so thoughtful of her and is really a great book on gratitude. I offered her money for the book but she refused. Pretty amazing passenger.


I hope you had her autograph it! How awesome to have met the author.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> I'm just not a disciplinarian.


That will change once you realize it is your own and especially cause she is a girl.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

The non-tipper is the passenger in the back parched because the driver had no water.


----------



## YelpMan (Feb 12, 2015)

How to spot a non-tipper I find to be an interesting post because it's rare that I receive tips in DC area. Therefore, EVERYBODY I spot I assume is a non-tipper because that is the culture of Uber. Of the 8 days in July I worked and 105 fares I had, only 2 of them tipped. Both were $5 tips on Fridays, 7/10 & 17 (One around 8 PM & one around 11 PM). I'm always surprised and grateful that they are actually tipping. I'm not really sure how people are managing to get more tips. Please enlighten me.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I spot a non tipper right when I see the ping with their name. 5% prove me wrong.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

UberLou said:


> The non-tipper is the passenger in the back parched because the driver had no water.


I swear I used to get worse ratings and no tips when I had my car stocked with water and mints.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> I swear I used to get worse ratings and no tips when I had my car stocked with water and mints.


Not I. I got a $20 tip on last Friday alone for supplying this dudes wife with an ice cold bottle of water. She was so thankful. I get many compliments on my setup. Each market is different though. To each his own.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Anyone who asks, "We're cool/we're done?" at the end of the ride. Not only do they not want to tip, they don't want to feel guilty for it either. After the ride they probably also want personal apologies from all the homeless guys they see for making them feel ******y.



Chicago-uber said:


> The question should be.. How do you spot a tipper?


You'll see him anywhere around town, very clearly not getting into an Uber. Doing almost anything but getting into or out of an UberX. Our passengers are actually really nice but the non-tipping negates it all and then some, and ruins relations and the job. Companies like Uber just can't seem to stop ****ing people, and should have less power to arrange the world, and not more.


----------

